# chris kyle



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

be suprised if routh make it to the end of the week. ptsd- ex mil. on reserve. ptsd mean phyc care and pharma. guarnteed-(mind control)- watch.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> be suprised if routh make it to the end of the week. ptsd- ex mil. on reserve. ptsd mean phyc care and pharma. guarnteed-(mind control)- watch.


 Mr. Randall.... Can you please rephrase that :blink:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok i will give the translation a shot. Routh is the ex military vet who killed 2 men at a shooting range. One being ex seal sniper Chris kyle who racked up 160 confirmed kills in Iraq and Afganistan. Harv thinks that since he is ex military and a whack job he will commit suicide. Not by his own doing but by are goverment and the use of mind altering drugs.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:gunsmilie:

Live by the sword.... Die by the sword... 

:gun_bandana::2guns:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

boco said:


> Ok i will give the translation a shot. Routh is the ex military vet who killed 2 men at a shooting range. One being ex seal sniper Chris kyle who racked up 160 confirmed kills in Iraq and Afganistan. Harv thinks that since he is ex military and a whack job he will commit suicide. Not by his own doing but by are goverment and the use of mind altering drugs.


 so jesse ventura,s in mc"p,s talking bout how the service men got what they deserved and chris kyle laid him out. the whole thing stunk, so i called my sis on coronado and asked her to ask doc. never happened is what i got. in 06. so did mcpartlin lie ? doubt it. now this phyc-routh.-perfect three name killer-(eddie ray routh) i'd like to pull a blood sample and run a chem 20, pharmaceutical stew i'd bet. all is connected, just a few missing piece's to go. lets watch the morbid play, play out. theres a whole litany of events and conections. can barely wait. like gump said: never know what your gonna get.-while i was at it i'd pull a chem 20 on kyle also. this mind control buisness is at art form stage. brave new world.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

moore said:


> Mr. Randall.... Can you please rephrase that :blink:


 was half asleep when it came down sorry i was more nondescript then usual. i got to get off that damb canadian whiskey.:drink:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

and another thing-arraignment on a sat. night? 3 million bond ? is it just me, or does this seem, pretty f strange. my best guess is, his secondary didnt kick in tell he was incarcerated, then he got violent, trying to figure out what the f. then he got tased. someone's messed up the time line, and he missed offing himself. now we have a few scenarios:#1 blind justice=(Innocent justice)=trial.----------motive,blah,blah,blah. that will not happen.......... #2 insanity plea---off to the bin, that will not happen. (he cant plead and be found insane what if he remember why ? see no. #1. #2 explain a lot to idiots, except the reason. #3the jack ruby experience- solves all big problems. so CRAZY, witch dosent explain anything to me. or MOTIVE. or the jack ruby approach- body or mind dead, all the same.the pigs win.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

plus, here's another thing! what is kyle doing showing off of kills. man that is dingy. just got off the ph. with an old friend frank -tunnel rat in nam,live in kallispell mt.- drink at cattlesman saloon. he remind me why he wakes up laying in his own urine lots of nights. he saved lives - yes. took lives yes. drinks-yes.-------------you know frank was the neighborhood drummer for santana. yes his life changed. i say im done with the machine-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCfVFxRsKQc


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> plus, here's another thing! what is kyle doing showing off of kills. man that is dingy. just got off the ph. with an old friend frank -tunnel rat in nam,live in kallispell mt.- drink at cattlesman saloon. he remind me why he wakes up laying in his own urine lots of nights. he saved lives - yes. took lives yes. drinks-yes.-------------you know frank was the neighborhood drummer for santana. yes his life changed. i say im done with the machine-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCfVFxRsKQc


There you go Harvey:thumbsup:

And watch out for that Canadian whiskey, it's mind altering, keep away from sheep when consuming it:whistling2:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> There you go Harvey:thumbsup:
> 
> And watch out for that Canadian whiskey, it's mind altering, keep away from sheep when consuming it:whistling2:
> 
> Welcome To The Machine - Pink Floyd - YouTube


 you a good man ole kid. always a pleasure to observe your insane genius. insanity is the work-genius is the culmination of that work. always a privilege. thanks harve


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> was half asleep when it came down sorry i was more nondescript then usual. i got to get off that damb canadian whiskey.:drink:


.... 7?


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

moore said:


> .... 7?


 couldnt dial the utbe in , but this lyeing cheating gov, ias no different then lyeing cheating con tractors or home owners. i sound bitter and wore down. CAUSE I AM. its the lies, pulls the energy right ourt of me as soon as it starts. christ and im not to sure i believe in that whole thing either.


----------

